# Cymbidium ensifolium '市長紅'/'Shi Zhang Hong'



## theshatterings (Jun 6, 2015)

So.. I picked this up recently at Redland and what I thought were growths were not, go figure. Here we are today.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 6, 2015)

A beauty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2015)

Nicest one I've seen.


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2015)

I love Chinese Cyms. and have been looking for more,
especially ensifolium. Can you remember the name of
the seller? This one is especially beautiful. I hope it smells
as lovely as it looks.

Must be that certain time of the year. My Four Seasons is spiking...
woohoo!


----------



## theshatterings (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words.

Other pictures I've seen of this cultivar has a redder color, but with photos, that could be tweaked. I also wished the lips didn't curl unevenly, but that's ok. I really enjoy the pale lime green colors of the new growths mixed with the darker green of older leaves.

abax, I got this from Ten Shin, and they had a huge selection of goeringii, ensifolium and sinense. He mostly sells at US orchid events, so hopefully you can hit them up one of these days. It's the most fragrant orchid blooming right now, it really fills the room with a strong fragrance reminiscent of Pledge lemon polish.


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2015)

That's a nice one. Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stone (Jun 7, 2015)

A very nice one!


----------



## abax (Jun 7, 2015)

There's no such thing as an orchid show in KY that doesn't
have the same ole, same ole...Catts. and hybrid Phals.
Perhaps if you run across Ten Shin someday, I can send
money and you might be so kind as to pick up a couple
of ensifolium for me. I have an album and the Four Seasons and craving many, many more.


----------



## theshatterings (Jun 8, 2015)

abax said:


> There's no such thing as an orchid show in KY that doesn't
> have the same ole, same ole...Catts. and hybrid Phals.
> Perhaps if you run across Ten Shin someday, I can send
> money and you might be so kind as to pick up a couple
> of ensifolium for me. I have an album and the Four Seasons and craving many, many more.




That's one more than I have ; ) If I'm able to make it to the POE in SF next year, I'll send you a pm about it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice purchase!!! 

I wanted to get Shi Zhang Hong from Ten Shin last time, but either he sold out before I got to it or he did not bring it.

I love how the lower bracts (?) come out red and then the green leaves or flower spikes come out of them. Nice color contrats! 

Cym. ensifolium and Cym. kanran have the best fragrance among Far East cymbidiums to my taste.


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for the offer of POE shopping for Chinese Cyms.
The last time I went to POE, I couldn't find any ensifoliums
anywhere and was told Maisie either wasn't in business
anymore or just wasn't there. I almost cried I was so
disappointed...also I'd walked the floor in circles several
miles worth looking for them.

Happy7, you got it. I used to have a very dark sinense that was
the best smeller I've ever come across. My Four Seasons opened
its first bloom this morning and it already smells wonderful and isn't
even open fully.

Shatterlings, if you've got one and love it, you're hooked for life!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Abax, sounds great about your sinense! 

Look up Ten Shin Gardens' website as they carry quite a few varieities of Far East Cymbidiums, and I believe what you see on the website are not all they have.
If you see something you like, or if you have something very specific but do not see on the website, email them and see if they can bring them to the next show they and you are attending. 

They are the only source of these plants with great price so far. 
Or you can have others who are willing to pick up plants from Ten Shin at local show, and have them mail them to you as once the plants are in the states, then sending them around within the states should not be an issue. 

By the way, sooooo are you going to post some pictures of your wonderfully scented Four Season??


----------



## abax (Jun 10, 2015)

I will if you'll post the photos. I intend to wait until all the
blooms are open. I don't think Four Seasons is nearly so
colorful as theshatterlings photo, but I really don't dwell
on the color. I love the fragrance and the tradition of
Chinese Cymbidium growing. The long history is amazing.


----------



## theshatterings (Nov 9, 2015)

Update. This species doesn't take a break much apparently.


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2015)

That's really, really beautiful. Four Seasons turned out to
be a real disappointment...nice fragrance, some blasted
buds and then the plant died. However, my ensifolium
album is doing quite nicely in the exact same conditions.
Life is full of mystery.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 10, 2015)

So this has bloomed continually since June or it's blooming again (so 2x a year)?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 10, 2015)

I doubt it is a second flush of blooms. 
Very graceful presentation and pleasant color!!! 

I'll have to keep my eye out for this.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 10, 2015)

abax said:


> That's really, really beautiful. Four Seasons turned out to
> be a real disappointment...nice fragrance, some blasted
> buds and then the plant died. However, my ensifolium
> album is doing quite nicely in the exact same conditions.
> Life is full of mystery.



I agree with the mystery part, but I only like mystery when it's good. 

I have had this cym. sinense with beautifully variegated leaves for two years.
Well, the thing never was happy with me. Each time it grows new shoots, it will brown and die. It tried many times. It would have been a big specimen by now otherwise! 
I was not happy with it so I treated it badly thinking I will just toss it. 
Then this latest new growth is actually making it, well, at least so far, it is the biggest one and still going with full three leaves showing. 
I'm hopeful!


----------



## theshatterings (Nov 10, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> So this has bloomed continually since June or it's blooming again (so 2x a year)?



Not continually, this is the second flush of blooms. So yes, it appears this species can bloom twice a year.


----------



## trdyl (Nov 10, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh wow -- now I'm jealous. I love the color on this one.


----------

